# New mod, double exhaust



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks nice. What's the name of the rims you have? It looks like BBS rims.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

they do look like bbs. the brand is butzi,italian rims


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good, how's the sound?


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

When's the lip spoiler coming?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

What kind of headlights do you have? They look great!


----------

